# Fixie frame on sale a Performance Bike



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Fixie frame on sale a Performance. Only $179.00


http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24744&subcategory_ID=3020


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

is this a good frame to build?


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm sure Dave of all people wouldn't recommend a frame to the forum if it wasn't worth building.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Frame's legit - although 2000+ grams (4.52 pounds) for a 58cm is about 200 grams overweight.

The track ends look nice.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice touch with the built-in chain tensioners.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

no fork


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

MIN in PDX said:


> Frame's legit - although 2000+ grams (4.52 pounds) for a 58cm is about 200 grams overweight.
> 
> The track ends look nice.


OMG a whole 200 grams? The thing is a boat anchor!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

What about those Leader and Fetish frames on Ebay? Anyone ever use those?

They're running pretty cheap too...


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

CleavesF said:


> What about those Leader and Fetish frames on Ebay? Anyone ever use those?
> 
> They're running pretty cheap too...


I bought an older Leader 735tr track frame (I think a 2006). I race it on my local velodrome. It's not really track specific (i.e. it has a long wheel base and long top tube) but I like it. 

Here's a link: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96363&highlight=leader+735tr


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

it's 199.97 today and the matching fork is another 99.99 and out of stock

this is pretty much par for the performance course- constantly changing prices and stuff out of stock


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

So $300 for a frame and fork. Then you'll drop $150 for wheels, $75 for a crank, etc.

By the time your done, you'll be out more than the $650 a customer just paid for the well specced and beautifully finished Masi Speciale Fixed - in my humble opinion about the nicest "off-the-shelf" fixie I've seen.

And you'd still have a "Performance-by-way-of-the-late-Supergo" bike.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

This is a decent frame if you already have most parts in your junk box and looking for a new project.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> it's 199.97 today and the matching fork is another 99.99 and out of stock
> 
> this is pretty much par for the performance course- constantly changing prices and stuff out of stock


Relax, sparky. Use coupon code 0020700000001030 from Perf's homepage for 10% off 2008 frames and you'll get the price Dave quoted.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Val_Garou said:


> Relax, sparky. Use coupon code 0020700000001030 from Perf's homepage for 10% off 2008 frames and you'll get the price Dave quoted.




whoopee... barely covers tax (in states with a shop).

and yet another example of performance's mo... increase the price, issue a discount coupon and the customer can think they got a deal!


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> whoopee... barely covers tax (in states with a shop).
> 
> and yet another example of performance's mo... increase the price, issue a discount coupon and the customer can think they got a deal!



Considering how some other people are selling same quality track frames at 3 times the cost you're damn right its a good deal. 

I will agree however that you could save the money and buy a masi instead but some people like to build their bike as opposed just purchasing one.


----------



## ridenow1 (Sep 5, 2005)

*complete built Performance fixie*

I saw a complete new built fixie in my local Performance store for $200 a month or two ago. At the time(on that day), your member ship 10% off, plus additional sale of 20% off made it $140. It had that same type flat black frame, track dropouts, a flat bar, 2 brakes, a generic black wheel set. The biggest shortcoming was a steel one piece crank, but it wouldn't take a lot to put in a $20 bottom bracket & most any aluminium crank if it bothered you. Still, not a bad deal at $200 for the complete bike, which they seem to keep in stock now.


----------

